# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Encuesta trasvase del Ebro

## juanlo

Pues simplemente eso. 
Abro este post para que la gente vote si estaría a favor o en contra de que se trasvasara el agua del Ebro *que se pierde en el mar, a zonas deficitarias.*

Si alguien quiere aportar opiniones que lo haga en este post.

----------


## Xuquer

Buena idea Juanlo, aqui se pueden verter las opiniones al respecto.

Yo, por supuesto, he votado que si. despues de todo abastecido, incluido el ecosistema, si al transvassament.

----------


## suer

Conozco un ecosistema en regresión por falta de sedimentos atrapados en presas rio arriba. Conozco un rio con una cuña de agua salada que en ocasiones llega hasta Tortosa. Desde mas abajo del azud de Xerta el agua dicen que ya no tiene calidad para el riego. Si se hace es trasvase, por qué no se coge el agua a la altura de Deltebre o Sant Jaume d'Enveja? Aquí el rio es muchísimo más ancho y hay mucha mas agua. Dicen que la pesca en la zona marítima de la zona también está relacionada con los aportes de agua dulce del rio. Bueno, lo mio sólo es una opinión más dicha con todo el respeto del mundo. Tanto si estamos a favor como en contra, argumentos hay para todos, no nos dejemos calentar la cabeza con los políticos de turno e intentemos buscar nuestra información por otros medios que no vengan de sectores contralados de alguna manera u otra, aunque esto hoy en día es algo complicado. Quién está en posesión de la verdad?

Saludos.

----------


## sergi1907

Creo que un trasvase debe servir para abastecer una zona falta de agua para consumo, pero no para zonas de secano que se transforman en regadío. ¿Qué pasaría si el gobierno de Castilla la Mancha decide transformar gran parte de su cultivo de cereales a, por ejemplo, tomates? Habría que hacer un trasvase de otra comunidad a ésta. Al final sólo sirven para enfrentar comunidades y para fines políticos, ya que cada partido lo utiliza a su antojo según en la comunidad en la que están. Hay periodistas y políticos que ahora se hacen fotos en el pantano de Mequinenza desembalsando, pero no fueron  hace poco más de un año cuando estaba cerca del 40%.

----------


## perdiguera

Estoy de acuerdo con los trasvases con condiciones: en la zona deficitaria se ha de hacer modernización de regadíos, no aumento de zonas de regadío y el agua de boca deberia ser mezcla de desalación y de curso fluvial.
Si aún asi es deficitaria se debe de trasvasar de una zona que sea excedentaria una vez cubiertas todas sus necesidades.
No debería de ir ni una gota de agua al mar existiendo zonas que la necesitan

----------


## ramon

No a los trasvases, sí a las desaladoras y a la inversión tecnológica que permita reducir energía necesaria y precios del agua resultante.

----------


## Nodoyuna

¿y quien se cree que si se hiciera el trasvase solamente se trasvasaría agua "que se pierde en el mar"?

Mi voto es negativo por esto, la lección ha sido ya aprendida en el Tajo - Segura como dice Pau.

(Y probablemente a mi, a mi comarca, le beneficiaría el trasvase del Ebro porque habría menos necesidad de agua del Tajo, pero creo que he de ser consecuente con lo que veo)

----------


## Un esquiador

Hay que concienciarse de que llevar el agua sobrante al mar no es desperdiciar, se consiguen otros objetivos que tambien son muy necesarios.

----------


## Sabbath

He votado que sí, si se hace tomando sólo lo que sobra cuando el Ebro va crecido, que es mucho.

----------


## Juandi

Yo voto que sí al trasvase siempre que se cumplan ciertos requisitos:

1) Se lleven a cabo los estudios necesarios tales como: Aportes de sedimentos para el Delta y el caudal necesario para llevarlos, caudales ecológicos, lugar o lugares más idoneos (desde un punto de vista ambiental) desde los cuales es más aconsejable realizar el trasvase, etc.
2) Que se tengan en cuenta estos estudios y se deje hablar al técnico.
3) Que haya una buena gestión, teniendo en cuenta que primero está el Ebro y luego el resto.
4) Que no se utilice como herramienta de confrontación política.

----------


## No Registrado

soy valenciano y el trasvase del ebro ocasionaria una destroza descomunal por donde pasa,miles de hectareas de terreno inservible para que cuatro empresarios especuladores,blanqueadores de dinero inviertan en lo que les de la gana,agricultores que hemos estado trabajando nuestra tierra para que el trasvase nos la destroce y nos deje en la ruina. nada menos que un canal a cielo abierto que coje las fincas de naranjos y las parte en dos , una catrastrofe ,y sabiendo que los rios de valencia tiran agua al mar , aqui hay zonas que llueva mas que en los pirineos, pero no hay embalses.en valencia no queremos el trasvase, no queremos depender de nadie asi que camps ,pareces el tontico del trasvase.menos enguerrar con los trasvases y mas recoger el agua que se nos va toda al mar.-

----------


## No Registrado

Estoy en contra totalmente.
 Respecto al caudal ecológico, ¿quien es el valiente que lo determine?
Y ademas, a 5 kilómetros del cauce del Ebro, existen tierras de secano, sobre todo olivos...

----------


## Salut

> Respecto al caudal ecológico, ¿quien es el valiente que lo determine?


¿Un biólogo? ¿Un ambientólogo?

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

Yo he votado que si, pero solo ese agua que sale en Televisión, que ahora está ahogando poblaciones zaragozanas, y no es poca, pero lo curioso es que no solo este gran año de precipitaciones hay zonas hinundadas sino que casi todos los años salen poblaciones cercanas a la ribera del Ebro que se ven con el agua al cuello.
Tanto unos como otros ¿no sería mejor recojer ese agua antes de que causase esos destrozos año tras año? creo yo.

Saludos

----------


## Rafa

Yo he votado en contra del trasvase, porque los trasvases no son la solucion en el siglo XXI

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos pues yo he votado que si, pero no solo al trasvase del Ebro, voto a favor de cualquier trasvase, siempre que a la cuenca le sobre y ese agua valla al mar, voy a abrir un hilo en (embalses general).¿Sabe alguien cuantos hm3 han tirado los embalses al mar en toda España?

Saludos  :Wink:

----------


## Salut

"Tirar agua al mar"... "Trasvasar grandes avenidas"... ¿Es que hemos perdido el sentido común?

----------


## FEDE

> "Tirar agua al mar"... "Trasvasar grandes avenidas"... ¿Es que hemos perdido el sentido común?


*¡NO!* yo creo que no, os remito a la información:

http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...ar-al-mar.aspx

Saludos  :Wink:

----------


## Salut

Hay que estar bastante fuera de la realidad para siquiera plantear trasvases de miles de m3/s. ¿¿¿Es que vamos a llenar España de canales tan grandes como el nuevo cauce del Turia???

Por cierto, que los datos de ASAJA dan un caudal medio en desembocadura de 850 m3/s. durante el último mes de lluvias.  Cuesta bastante creerse esa cifra. Y desde luego, para lluvias como estas que tal vez tengan un periodo de retorno de más de 50 años no tiene ningún sentido económico construir embalses de tal magnitud (máxime en el Valle el Guadalquivir, tan llanico como es...).

Pero bueno, que pedir es gratis...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FEDE

Pues no hemos llenado España de autovias y linias ferreas de alta velocidad.

P.D. El agua no viaja en coches ni en trenes.

----------


## Salut

^^ El "Plan Sur" de Valencia costó 6.000 millones de pesetas de la época (el presupuesto del Estado se situaba entorno a los 45.000). Y eso que sólo son unos pocos km, en terreno llano y sin bombeos ni nada parecido.

En pocas palabras: es totalmente descabellado pretender llenar España de unas obras hidraulicas tan caras e inutiles.

----------


## FEDE

Lo de caras , note lo discuto *¿ahora lo de inutiles?* no es mas inutil gastar millonadas de euros en desaladoras y dejar que se vallan al mar miles y miles de hm3 que nos an caido del cielo.   :Confused:

----------


## Salut

Crecias con periodos de retorno de 20 o más años. Vamos, que en 20 años se utilizarían una vez. ¿Menos útil que una desaladora?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

PD: Y lo que hay que hacer no es construir desaladoras, sino NO REGAR POR ENCIMA DE SUS POSIBILIDADES!

----------


## FEDE

> Crecias con periodos de retorno de 20 o más años. Vamos, que en 20 años se utilizarían una vez. ¿Menos útil que una desaladora? 
> 
> PD: Y lo que hay que hacer no es construir desaladoras, sino NO REGAR POR ENCIMA DE SUS POSIBILIDADES!


Eso de retorno de 20 o mas años ya lo veremos o lees el futuro, y lo de menos util que una desaladora pues tambien lo veremos si Dios quiere y estamos vivos.  :Wink: 

P.D. Si lo que te refieres es a los agricultores que hay sin escrupulos, totalmente de acuerdo contigo, pero que le pongan contadores y la pagen.

----------


## Salut

> P.D. Si lo que te refieres es a los agricultores que hay sin escrupulos, totalmente de acuerdo contigo, pero que le pongan contadores y la pagen.


Se ha dicho mil veces que el problema no son los contadores, sino LAS CONCESIONES. Se han concedido más caudales de los que físicamente se pueden atender... y eso tiene un nombre: *ESTAFA*.

ESTAFA de algunas Confederaciones Hidrográficas a sus regantes -más allá de los regantes-ladrones-.

----------


## FEDE

> Se ha dicho mil veces que el problema no son los contadores, sino LAS CONCESIONES. Se han concedido más caudales de los que físicamente se pueden atender... y eso tiene un nombre: *ESTAFA*.
> 
> ESTAFA de algunas Confederaciones Hidrográficas a sus regantes -más allá de los regantes-ladrones-.


Pues si eso es asi, lo que hay que hacer es irse al jusgado y denunciarlo, creo yo.

----------


## Salut

^^ No hay legislacion clara al respecto. Denuncias y te lo archivan (ya las ha habido).

La idea general es "ya hará algo el Gobierno para que exista más agua". Cueste el dinero que cueste.

----------


## FEDE

> ^^ No hay legislacion clara al respecto. Denuncias y te lo archivan (ya las ha habido).
> 
> La idea general es "ya hará algo el Gobierno para que exista más agua". Cueste el dinero que cueste.


Pues por lo visto no se hace nada y mientras tanto miles y miles de hm3 se van al mar.  :Frown:

----------


## javiyolijavi@hotmail.com

> Pues simplemente eso. 
> Abro este post para que la gente vote si estaría a favor o en contra de que se trasvasara el agua del Ebro *que se pierde en el mar, a zonas deficitarias.*
> 
> Si alguien quiere aportar opiniones que lo haga en este post.


estoy afavor del trasvase ebro-tajo y a la vez que hagan presas para retener el agua del segura y dejen ya de robar a el tajo .

----------


## jfranco

tienes toda la razon,con la cantidad de parques eolicos que se hacen,y fabricas de tubos en "ERE" que se monten estaciones de bombeo alimentadas por ese tipo de generadores y todo saldria mas barato


> soy valenciano y el trasvase del ebro ocasionaria una destroza descomunal por donde pasa,miles de hectareas de terreno inservible para que cuatro empresarios especuladores,blanqueadores de dinero inviertan en lo que les de la gana,agricultores que hemos estado trabajando nuestra tierra para que el trasvase nos la destroce y nos deje en la ruina. nada menos que un canal a cielo abierto que coje las fincas de naranjos y las parte en dos , una catrastrofe ,y sabiendo que los rios de valencia tiran agua al mar , aqui hay zonas que llueva mas que en los pirineos, pero no hay embalses.en valencia no queremos el trasvase, no queremos depender de nadie asi que camps ,pareces el tontico del trasvase.menos enguerrar con los trasvases y mas recoger el agua que se nos va toda al mar.-

----------


## embalses al 100%

Lo que yo no entiendo es que si te sobran X hm3 ¿no es mejor darselos a alguien que le hagan falta en vez de desperdiciarlos tirandolos al mar?

----------


## jasg555

> Lo que yo no entiendo es que si te sobran X hm3 ¿no es mejor darselos a alguien que le hagan falta en vez de desperdiciarlos tirandolos al mar?


 Tú crees que se "tiran al mar"?

Piensas que un río es una tubería que está a tu disposición para abrir y cerrar el grifo cuando quieres?

Por favor, piensa un poco.

----------


## Salut

Importante que esto lo lean quienes se quejan de que algo de agua vaya a parar al mar:

http://www.yesano.com/informes/PHN-P...idadesEbro.PDF

----------


## pama

esto es como todo en la vida si a mi no me interesa que toquen ni un litro de agua del rio ,pues claro que voy a encontrar siempre argumentos para no hacerlo, pero claro en este caso estais respaldados por el trasvase del tajo.A eso lo llamo yo SOLIDARIDAD

----------


## REC

Estación de Aforo nº 9027 Río Ebro en Tortosa:
Aportación anual histórica = 14020.9 hm3/año
Aportación anual últimos 20 años = 9241 hm3/año = aprox 300 m3/s Qmedio

Estación de Aforo nº 3005 Río Tajo en Trillo:
Aportación anual histórica = 597.3 hm3/año
Aportación anual últimos 20 años = 431.9 hm3/año = aprox 13.7 m3/s Qmedio

TAJO - SEGURA

(La zona de influencia del trasvase Tajo - Segura comprende una superficie de 74.845 Ha, repartidas entre las provincias de Murcia (43.355 Ha), Alicante (29.628 Ha) y Almería (1.862 Ha). La necesidad hídrica anual es de 439 Hm3 y el suministro anual a través del trasvase de 300 hm3.)    Esto era lo que pretendían que fuese, no hay que ser un lince para darse cuenta que es completamente inviable. 

TRASVASE DEL EBRO
Propuesta de trasvase = aprox 1000 hm3 anuales = aprox 30 m3/s Qmedio = 10 % del caudal medio del Ebro en Tortosa.

Conclusión : Trasvase Tajo - Segura: Ridículo e ilógico. 
                 Trasvase del Ebro : Aprovechando las épocas de crecida para almacenar más y cojer lo mínimo en estiaje; PERFECTAMENTE FACTIBLE. 

Esto son datos oficiales de la ROEA.

----------


## jasg555

> Estación de Aforo nº 9027 Río Ebro en Tortosa:
> Aportación anual histórica = 14020.9 hm3/año
> Aportación anual últimos 20 años = 9241 hm3/año = aprox 300 m3/s Qmedio
> 
> Estación de Aforo nº 3005 Río Tajo en Trillo:
> Aportación anual histórica = 597.3 hm3/año
> Aportación anual últimos 20 años = 431.9 hm3/año = aprox 13.7 m3/s Qmedio
> 
> TAJO - SEGURA
> ...


Ni el uno ni el otro.
Ambos son un despropósto de dimensiones bíblicas.
Uno de debería desmantelar y el otro ni nombrarlo.

Los expertos opinan en esos años:

_La opinión de estos expertos fue ratificada en los meses siguientes por centenares de otros especialistas de ámbito universitario o técnico. Sin embargo, el Gobierno no modificó sustancialmente el PHN y forzó su aprobación valiéndose de su mayoría absoluta. Es así como nuestro país ha llegado a tener, en los albores del siglo XXI, una Ley del Plan Hidrológico Nacional que contempla obras hidráulicas por más de 24.000 millones de euros, incluyendo un gran trasvase y decenas de grandes embalses, pero en cuyo articulado no aparece ni una sola vez la expresión 'gestión de la demanda', ni las palabras 'eficiencia' o 'reutilización'. Con tales antecedentes nadie debería extrañarse de las dificultades que está encontrando el Gobierno español en Bruselas para la aceptación del PHN y, en particular, del trasvase del Ebro. El Ejecutivo pretende obtener una ingente financiación comunitaria -ha solicitado 1.300 millones de euros- para un macroproyecto diametralmente o! puesto a la filosofía de la nueva Directiva Marco del Agua. De hecho, el trasvase del Ebro es paradigmático del viejo modelo de los grandes planes de desarrollo hidráulico realizados a costa del presupuesto y de los ecosistemas acuáticos, que proliferaron durante el siglo XX. Ésta es precisamente la clase de política del agua que la Directiva pretende evitar en el futuro._ 

 Es un modelo acabado, pernicioso e inviable.

http://www.eco2site.com/news/nov-03/ebro.asp

----------


## ben-amar

El aporte que los ríos hacen al mar es totalmente necesario para mantener el coeficiente de salinidad, el habitat marino de plataforma continental (animal y vegetal ) y nunca debe, ni puede, ser considerado como agua que se tira. La naturaleza es sabia pero muy fragil su equilibrio.
¿Porque se insiste en hacer negocio con algo que no se tiene ni debe ser tocado?
Una cosa , y es repetirlo, retirar agua del caudal de un río para hacerla llegar donde hace falta en un momento dado (solidaridad) y otra cosa lo que pretenden los especuladores y politicos.

----------


## almacenero

Ben-amar se te ve el plumero,hay que ser más solidarios como los somos con el Tajo-Segura,como el Guadiana y como otros tantos que se podrian mencionar.
Dejemosnos de naturalismos y berborreas y no derrochemos ese infimo caudal que se desaprovecha de ese grandiooso rio,que para el ecosistema tambien tendría lo suyo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Ben-amar se te ve el plumero,hay que ser más solidarios como los somos con el Tajo-Segura,como el Guadiana y como otros tantos que se podrian mencionar.
> Dejemosnos de naturalismos y berborreas y no derrochemos ese infimo caudal que se desaprovecha de ese grandiooso rio,que para el ecosistema tambien tendría lo suyo.


almacenero, a mi se me vé lo que yo hago que se vea.
Soy andaluz, de Puente Genil, y he vivido muchos años de sequía y restricciones de agua (cortes de agua de varios días). 
La solidaridad nunca, por mi parte, la he negado a nadie. Tú a mí no me conoces de nada.
La solidaridad de los castellanos-manchego tampoco estas en disposicion de cuestionarla, la han demostrado de sobra. 
A lo que no está dispuesto nadie es a ver como asolan sus tierras porque se les quita sus fuentes y caudales para enriquecerse otros.
El que se ha retratado eres tú. Te has definido muy claramente y sin tapujos.
Un saludo

----------


## mutolatara

> Ben-amar se te ve el plumero,hay que ser más solidarios como los somos con el Tajo-Segura,como el Guadiana y como otros tantos que se podrian mencionar.
> Dejemosnos de naturalismos y berborreas y no derrochemos ese infimo caudal que se desaprovecha de ese grandiooso rio,que para el ecosistema tambien tendría lo suyo.


¿Sabes lo que significa patrimonio natural?¿sabes que no nos pertenece? ¿Por qué piensas que tenemos derecho en nuestra generación a destrozarlo? ¿nuestros hijos no tienen derecho a disfrutar del paisaje y la naturaleza como lo hemos hecho nosostros?Hay estudios científicos que demuestran que los efectos del trasvase pueden ser letales para el delta del Ebro. Y todos sabemos que el agua en Murcia y Valencia la queremos para seguir creciendo a costa de recalificaciones(para poder urbanizar masivamente desiertos como en Cabo Cope) y a costa del patrimonio natural. De verdad, a veces es muy duro lo de ser valenciano, estar viendo delante de nuestras narices como se están forrando cuatro, y encima que  nos quieran hacer cómplices de su desaguisado. Por cierto, ya lo he apuntado en otro foro, pero las playas del golfo de Valencia se verían seriamente afectadas por el trasvase. Con la de apartamentos que hay sin vender, diles a los futuros compradores que se van a quedar sin playa.

----------


## REC

> Ni el uno ni el otro.
> Ambos son un despropósto de dimensiones bíblicas.
> Uno de debería desmantelar y el otro ni nombrarlo.
> 
> Los expertos opinan en esos años:
> 
> _La opinión de estos expertos fue ratificada en los meses siguientes por centenares de otros especialistas de ámbito universitario o técnico. Sin embargo, el Gobierno no modificó sustancialmente el PHN y forzó su aprobación valiéndose de su mayoría absoluta. Es así como nuestro país ha llegado a tener, en los albores del siglo XXI, una Ley del Plan Hidrológico Nacional que contempla obras hidráulicas por más de 24.000 millones de euros, incluyendo un gran trasvase y decenas de grandes embalses, pero en cuyo articulado no aparece ni una sola vez la expresión 'gestión de la demanda', ni las palabras 'eficiencia' o 'reutilización'. Con tales antecedentes nadie debería extrañarse de las dificultades que está encontrando el Gobierno español en Bruselas para la aceptación del PHN y, en particular, del trasvase del Ebro. El Ejecutivo pretende obtener una ingente financiación comunitaria -ha solicitado 1.300 millones de euros- para un macroproyecto diametralmente o! puesto a la filosofía de la nueva Directiva Marco del Agua. De hecho, el trasvase del Ebro es paradigmático del viejo modelo de los grandes planes de desarrollo hidráulico realizados a costa del presupuesto y de los ecosistemas acuáticos, que proliferaron durante el siglo XX. Ésta es precisamente la clase de política del agua que la Directiva pretende evitar en el futuro._ 
> 
>  Es un modelo acabado, pernicioso e inviable.
> ...


El tal Julen Rekondo, entre otras cosas dice esto:

Con un caudal ambiental de 135 m3/seg., sencillamente el trasvase no se puede hacer, porque los caudales medios disponibles se reducen a poco más de 500 hectómetros cúbicos anuales. Si primero el Plan Hidrológico de la Cuenca del Ebro, y más tarde el PHN, lo fijaron en 100 m3/seg., no fue desde luego por preocupaciones ambientales, sino porque los modelos de simulación hidráulica de la cuenca indicaban que ése era el mayor caudal ambiental que se podía mantener para trasvasar los 1.050 hectómetros cúbicos deseados. De hecho, es un caudal residual, no ambiental, como en la práctica lo es el de 135 m3/seg., para su propia escala de trasvase. En realidad, para mantener el trasvase a largo plazo, el Ebro no sólo necesita que se respete la totalidad de su caudal actual, sino que se restituya de algún modo el régimen natural de avenidas.

Pero de verdad pensais que estos valores son ciertos???? 
Creeis que la última frase tiene algún sentido????
Sabeis en que consiste la laminación de un río, o lo que es un hidrograma de entrada, de salida, lo que es rodar un HEC-RAS , un CHAC, un HMS ......

El día que alguien cuelgue unos resultados como los que arroja este señor, con un estudio de caudales como se hace técnicamente y no de palabra, me creeré que el Ebro lleva en algún momento 135 m3/s....

Datos OFICIALES salidas históricas de los dos últimos embalses en el Ebro Ribarroja y Flix

Estación 9802 Embalse Flix
Salida mínima HISTORICA = 130.9 m3/s 
Salida media histórica = 408.2 m3/s

Estación 9804 Embalse Ribarroja
Salida mínima HISTORICA = 140.6 m3/s
Salida media histórica = 350.5 m3/s

La última medición que tengo es del año 2005-2006 (segundo año SECO de manera consecutiva que había) y las salidas medias fueron de 220 y 200 m3/s respectivamente.

Esos 135 m3/s, en mi opinión, son datos de una página de internet que empieza por eco....

Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Pero siempre y cuando, sean para finalidades básicas y necesarias, y siempre que el rio, que dé agua,sea porque le sobre y atienda una necesidad primordial, no para atender caprichos innecesarios o para transformar paisajes!!!Un saludo.

----------


## jasg555

> Esos 135 m3/s, en mi opinión, son datos de una página de internet que empieza por eco....
> 
> Un saludo


 Y...¿qué hay de malo porque la página empiece por *eco*?
¿Es que se comen un par de niños crudos para desayunar?
¿Tienen cuernos y rabo como me decían a mí los curas de LaSalle cuando era niño con respecto a algunas personas?

 Gracias a esos "eco" y a otros, probablemente se hayan salvado zonas en las que estaba prevista su roturación y desrtización.

¿Quien está defendiendo hoy en día Doñana ante el ataque  de las extracciones ilegales para agricultura ilegal que sufre?
¿Quien ha levantado la voz para denunciar el expolio del Acuífero 23?
¿Quien levantó la voz para que hoy Cabañeros no fuera un campo de cráteres?

Un respeto, por favor, para las personas que sin ánimo de lucro se dejan su tiempo en defender nuestros ecosistemas.

----------


## cachirulo

No al trasvase del Ebro, está demostrado que sería insuficiente y que más tarde o más temprano se buscaría otra forma de llevar más agua.
Digo que está demostrado porque cuando empezó el trasvase Tajo-Segura las necesidades de Murcia estaban cubiertas, pero después nos dimos cuenta de que no era así, de que al tener agua en abundancia, no se buscaron soluciones para reducir el déficit hídrico de la zona y al contrario de lo que se debería esperar, en vez de solucionar el problema lo agravó. Ahora la necesidad de agua es mucho mayor que antes, los regadíos han aumentado, y los campos de golf también, puede ser que estos consuman muy poca agua del trasvase, pero todo va sumando.
Si algún día el trasvase del Ebro se realiza seguiremos en el circulo vicioso, al tener más agua disponible tendremos la oportunidad de regar más, de más turismo, de más urbanizaciones y más campos de golf. creo que en poco tiempo las necesidades de agua no estarían cubiertas de nuevo y de nuevo se pediría más agua.

Se ha dejado algunas veces al rio Tajo agonizando y parece ser que no era suficiente, que aún se podía dar más, no importó que la zona de donde salía el agua estaba con restricciones, que Entrepeñas y Buendía estaban al mínimo y que además el problema era de CLM por no tener infraestructuras (eso he leido en algún comentario).

Al principio era necesidad de agua para beber y riego, ahora ya se van justificando otras cosas, como turismo, urbanizaciones, etc.

¿Por que si antes era suficiente con el Tajo-Segura ahora se pide el Ebro?,  ¿por que cuando se tiene agua se sigue pidiendo?, y por ültimo ¿por que esa obsesión de pensar que cuando Entrepeñas y Buendía tengan algo más del mïnimo establecido (creo que son 240hm3) ya estamos obligados a mandar agua, se necesite o no?

Mi postura es clara, cuando hay escasez el agua que necesiten nuestros hermanos, cuando no la hay que cada uno gestione sus recursos de una forma equilibrada y sensata.

----------


## ben-amar

> Al principio era necesidad de agua para beber y riego, ahora ya se van justificando otras cosas, como turismo, urbanizaciones, etc.
> 
> Mi postura es clara, cuando hay escasez el agua que necesiten nuestros hermanos, cuando no la hay que cada uno gestione sus recursos de una forma equilibrada y sensata.


Por esto mismo consideré que debía votar que no a los trasvases. ¡a los travases que ellos quieren! Por necesidad, siempre

----------


## Dawlin

Yo estoy a favor de la interconexión de todas las cuencas de España, y eso incluye este trasvase.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Claro que estás a favor, como murciano estás a favor de que sequen el Tajo (como llevais 30 años haciendo) el del Ebro, del Miño y del Ródano, que teneis muuuuuuuchossssss campos de golf que regar y muchas hectareas más que roturar.

----------


## Dawlin

> Claro que estás a favor, como murciano estás a favor de que sequen el Tajo (como llevais 30 años haciendo) el del Ebro, del Miño y del Ródano, que teneis muuuuuuuchossssss campos de golf que regar y muchas hectareas más que roturar.


No hagas demagogia fundamentalista Barrediana...campos de golf...¡¡vaya TOPICAZO!!. El consumo de agua para campos de Golf es minimisimo, y su rentabilidad absoluta, incluso para dar de comer a las 3 palabras mágicas Castellanomanchegas, Subvención, Paga y Pensión.

Yo estoy a favor de la interconexión de cuencas como sinónimo de progreso. Por supuesto. Tu sin embargo intentas a toda costa alegar y alegar de forma sensacionalista criterios absurdos como el que el cierre del ATS no supondria nada en Murcia. ¿¡Tu que sabras!?, en la vida había leído semejante barbaridad, la región de España mas ligada a la agricultura de la historia. Ya está bien de atentados contra la imagen de una comunidad que aprovecha los recursos hídricos de una forma sobresaliente, y que sirve de ejemplo a paises y paises.

Nos veremos en los tribunales, pues desde Murcia ya se ha denunciado la famosa campaña publicitaria de los Campos de Golf.

----------


## Salut

> Yo estoy a favor de la interconexión de todas las cuencas de España, y eso incluye este trasvase.


Esto es el colmo del absurdo. ¿Interconectar todas las cuencas porque tú lo vales?

Puedo llegar a entender que alguien se llegue a tragar que el Ebro es excedentario (que no lo es) y que el estudio económico que se hizo es correcto (que tampoco lo es)...

Pero jamás compenderé que se pida interconectar todas las cuencas, tengan excedente o no, sea una actuación rentable o no, se ponga en riesgo la biodiversidad con especies invasoras o no.... es de locos.

----------


## Dawlin

Gracias a la tecnología la invasión de especies a través de un trasvase se puede evitar. Y eso de que el Ebro no es excedentario, será por la de inundaciones que llevamos en los últimos 2 años. No es que sea excedentario, es que es impresionantemente excedentario.

Estoy a favor de conectar todas las cuencas de un pais pluviométricamente desigual hasta extremos. Claro que si.

----------


## Salut

^^ ¿Sabes que las crecidas periodicas son necesarias para mantener la dinámica ecológica del río?

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=4864
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=5105

Desde luego, esa manía de fijar un caudal mínimo para cualquier circunstancia y época del año (como hicieron en el PHCE del 98) demuestra una ignorancia sobre el medio ambiente brutal.

Pero lo dicho: puedo llegar a aceptar que alguien se crea a pies juntillas ese dato, y que no le quepa en la mollera que ese supuesto "excedente" en realidad sea una situación administrativa (porque en el Ebro ETP > P, ergo todo "excedente" es por infradotación de riegos).

Lo que realmente sorprente es que se pida interconectar todas las cuencas sin saber siquiera si tienen excedentes, sin la más mínima consideración del coste y los beneficios, sin hacer un análisis del alternativas, etc.

*¡¡¡QUE VIVA EL MALGASTO DEL DINERO PÚBLICO!!*



PD: Lo de la España húmeda y la España seca es una gran estafa intelectual. La única "España húmeda" que existe es la cornisa cantábrica y la cuenca del Miño-Sil.

----------


## almacenero

Si los trasvases fueran tan dañinos, los países más avanzados que el nuestro jamás los pondrían en práctica para paliar las necesidades de agua de algunas regiones. El caso de California es especialmente pertinente porque hasta su clima es similar al sureste español.


Pues bien, el estado de California proporciona agua potable a más de 20 millones de personas y soluciona el riego de sus zonas agrícolas no con uno, ni dos, ni tres travases, sino con cinco. El principal procede del río Colorado, que abastece a prácticamente todo el suroeste de Norteamérica. 

Las desaladoras allí son miradas con cierta sospecha y sólo se utilizan de forma complementaria y en lugares muy tasados. Son caras, contaminan  más y además consumen muchos recursos energéticos (por si alguno no había caído, las desaladoras están a nivel del mar, obviamente, y la altura a la que deben impulsar el agua desalada en algunos casos es tan importante que el consumo energético duplica el gasto).


Los norteamericanos han llegado a la conclusión inapelable de que los trasvases entre cuencas son más baratos y tienen un menor impacto medioambiental, de ahí que apuesten por ellos sin ningún complejo.


Aquí, sin embargo, la mezquindad de los políticos sitúa por encima de cualquier criterio racional su necesidad de apoyos parlamentarios para trincar el sillón.


Claro que si no pertenecemos a la misma nación y de lo que se trata es de hacernos la guerra unos a otros, entonces la lógica antitrasvase es impecable.

----------


## Salut

^^ El ejemplo de California no me parece precisamente el más acertado sobre "trasvases con razonamiento"...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salton_Sea

En castellano, muy breve y falta de datos:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salton_Sea

^^ Tiene sus parecidos con la bestialidad del Mar Aral  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


El documental "Plagas y Placeres en el Mar de Salton" es una magnífica obra que explica claramente el desastre ambiental que se ha gestado allí, entre trasvases mal diseñados y dimensionados, agricultura intensiva, etc. etc.

----------


## Dídac

Y totalmente de acuerdo con Salut. El ejemplo de California no son los mas apropiados. Mas cercanos, mas mediterraneos y desde luego con las mejores tecnologías en desalación están los israelíes.
La interconexión de cuencas me parece un "hermoso sueño".
realizar un trasvase para cuando el ebro va crecido lo veo absurdo. No se pueden trasavasar riadas, ya se hubiera hecho en cualquier rio del mundo.

saludos

----------


## jasg555

Pretender construir más travases es simplemente terner muy poca inteligencia, y ser una auténtica plaga de langostas.

Es que no hay otra.

 Los yankees, ya que se los menciona son pioneros es la desmantelación de presas inservibles y dañinas con el medio ambiente. Hay que decirlo todo.

 Y lo de California, es un mal ejemplo que no pocos quebraderos de cabeza les está dando.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> No hagas demagogia fundamentalista Barrediana...campos de golf...¡¡vaya TOPICAZO!!. El consumo de agua para campos de Golf es minimisimo, y su rentabilidad absoluta, incluso para dar de comer a las 3 palabras mágicas Castellanomanchegas, Subvención, Paga y Pensión.
> 
> Yo estoy a favor de la interconexión de cuencas como sinónimo de progreso. Por supuesto. Tu sin embargo intentas a toda costa alegar y alegar de forma sensacionalista criterios absurdos como el que el cierre del ATS no supondria nada en Murcia. ¿¡Tu que sabras!?, en la vida había leído semejante barbaridad, la región de España mas ligada a la agricultura de la historia. Ya está bien de atentados contra la imagen de una comunidad que aprovecha los recursos hídricos de una forma sobresaliente, y que sirve de ejemplo a paises y paises.
> 
> Nos veremos en los tribunales, pues desde Murcia ya se ha denunciado la famosa campaña publicitaria de los Campos de Golf.


Sí, sí, vuelve a poner el ejemplo de California para hablar de como gestionar el agua  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Pues mira, no, de demagogia nada, aunque te fastidie la política que haceis en vuestra comunidad de campos de golf (DENTRO DE NADA 45 CAMPOS) e incremento de regadios es el problema y de demagógica nada. 

Por supuesto que yo no tengo ni idea de si a Murcia le afecta algo o no el cierre del trasvase, yo ni idea, por eso me voy al INE y veo que toda la agricultura en Murcia (la del trasvase y la del no trasvase) es un 5% del PIB y esto no tiene discusión, por mucho que te empeñes.

En lo que estoy de acuerdo es en la aprovechación de los recursos hidrícos, pero se te olvida decir que los recursos hidrícos de sus vecinos.

Nos veremos en los tribunales, dice, JAJAJJAJAJAJA, cada vez eres más gracioso, ¿sabes cuantos recursos ha ganado ya la Junta de Castilla la Mancha por trasvases ilegales ante el Supremo?
¿sabes la cantidad de millones que han recibido los regantes de tu comunidad por modernización de regadiós? 
Ya sé que no, llevas muchos mensajes demostrando que no sabes nada de nada de estos temas.

----------


## Van Zant

Israel si no me equivoco tiene varios trasvases uno desde el Tiberiades hasta el Ngev y varios desde acuiferos hasta el mismo desierto, porporcinalmente a su superficeis sus trasvases son mucho más largos y mucho más abundantes.

Un saludo.

----------


## Van Zant

La verdad pues se hace el trasvase y luego según los años unos años se trasvasa otros años no y listo esa es la ventaja de si tienes la "tuberia" y si tienes "vasos" donde almacenar todos los excedentes como los de este años

Optimizar recursos, optimizar stoks.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Un trasvase no es una tubería que va desde un acuífero hasta otra zona, un trasvase tiene que ser entre una cuenca hidrográfica y otra.

¿Y digo yo porque en vez de exigir tanto a los vecinos y sus recursos no os exigís un poco a vosotros y dejais de crecer vuestras necesidades de agua?

----------


## jasg555

> Un trasvase no es una tubería que va desde un acuífero hasta otra zona, un trasvase tiene que ser entre una cuenca hidrográfica y otra.
> 
> ¿Y digo yo porque *en vez de exigir tanto a los vecinos y sus recursos no os exigís un poco a vosotros y dejais de crecer vuestras necesidades de agua*?


Ahí está el centro del problema:
Querer crecer por encima de lo que se puede. Una huída hacia adelante.

El concepto desarrollo sostenible no se conoce.

Y no es ya por quitar agua al vecino, término que no me gusta, porque parece que da al vecino la capacidad de derochar también, *sino por esquilmar un medio natural.*

----------


## Salut

> La verdad pues se hace el trasvase y luego según los años unos años se trasvasa otros años no y listo esa es la ventaja de si tienes la "tuberia" y si tienes "vasos" donde almacenar todos los excedentes como los de este años
> 
> Optimizar recursos, optimizar stoks.


Lástima que construir esas tuberías no sea algo gratuito... es más, son algo tan caro de construir que en largas distancias sólo se rentabilizan (a medias) funcionando a todo trapo la mayor parte del año, y casi todos los años al máximo nivel.

Así pasa lo que pasa: que se acaba sobreexplotando la cuenca cedente, sobrepresionando con exceso de caudales la cuenca receptora, etc.

----------


## Van Zant

> Un trasvase no es una tubería que va desde un acuífero hasta otra zona, un trasvase tiene que ser entre una cuenca hidrográfica y otra.
> 
> ¿Y digo yo porque en vez de exigir tanto a los vecinos y sus recursos no os exigís un poco a vosotros y dejais de crecer vuestras necesidades de agua?


No se si esto va poor mi anterior post sobre los "trasvases" en Israle, si es que si val quedate solo en la semántica, un trasvase es solo "entre una cuenca hidrográfica y otra". Sacar agua de un acuifero y llevarla 100 ó 200 km más alla semanticamente no es un travase pero parecido es.


Alguien pone algún ejemplo más de gestión de aguas en zonas "Secas" sin trasvases alli donde sea posible.

Una cosa más todo el arco Mediterraneo seguirá creciendo poblacionalmente más que nada por una cuestion de clima.....a la gente (a la mayoria)  le gusta el frío.....pero para un ratito....aquí en Alemania, en Francia, en Florida en Arizona o donde sea.

----------


## Van Zant

> Lástima que construir esas tuberías no sea algo gratuito... es más, son algo tan caro de construir que en largas distancias sólo se rentabilizan (a medias) funcionando a todo trapo la mayor parte del año, y casi todos los años al máximo nivel.
> 
> Así pasa lo que pasa: que se acaba sobreexplotando la cuenca cedente, sobrepresionando con exceso de caudales la cuenca receptora, etc.


No, indudalmente nada es gratuito pero unas cosas se rentabilizan más o menos y otras no.

----------


## mutolatara

> No hagas demagogia fundamentalista Barrediana...campos de golf...¡¡vaya TOPICAZO!!. El consumo de agua para campos de Golf es minimisimo, y su rentabilidad absoluta, incluso para dar de comer a las 3 palabras mágicas Castellanomanchegas, Subvención, Paga y Pensión.
> 
> Yo estoy a favor de la interconexión de cuencas como sinónimo de progreso. Por supuesto. Tu sin embargo intentas a toda costa alegar y alegar de forma sensacionalista criterios absurdos como el que el cierre del ATS no supondria nada en Murcia. ¿¡Tu que sabras!?, en la vida había leído semejante barbaridad, la región de España mas ligada a la agricultura de la historia. Ya está bien de atentados contra la imagen de una comunidad que aprovecha los recursos hídricos de una forma sobresaliente, y que sirve de ejemplo a paises y paises.
> 
> Nos veremos en los tribunales, pues desde Murcia ya se ha denunciado la famosa campaña publicitaria de los Campos de Golf.


Si las tres palabras mágicas de los castellanomanchegos son las que dices, la de los murcianos serian recalificación, especulación y pelotazo. ¿Crees que los tremendos beneficios se reparten? Se los quedan cuatro, en cambio el daño a la naturaleza lo sufrimos todos. No entiendo como defendéis lo indefendible. Explicame con qué recursos hídricos se puede urbanizar Cabo Cope, por ejemplo, que vuestro gobierno se empeña en desprotejer a pesar de estar declarado parque natural. Desde luego, la política con respecto a los recursos naturales del gobierno murciano, si se pone de ejemplo, es de cómo no se deben hacer las cosas si queremos un desarrollo sostenible. Aunque claro, los que vengan detrás ¿qué importan?

----------


## Nodoyuna

> No se si esto va poor mi anterior post sobre los "trasvases" en Israle, si es que si val quedate solo en la semántica, un trasvase es solo "entre una cuenca hidrográfica y otra". Sacar agua de un acuifero y llevarla 100 ó 200 km más alla semanticamente no es un travase pero parecido es.
> 
> Alguien pone algún ejemplo más de gestión de aguas en zonas "Secas" sin trasvases alli donde sea posible.
> 
> Una cosa más todo el arco Mediterraneo seguirá creciendo poblacionalmente más que nada por una cuestion de clima.....a la gente (a la mayoria)  le gusta el frío.....pero para un ratito....aquí en Alemania, en Francia, en Florida en Arizona o donde sea.


El problema es que el ATS no es una tubería es un canal más grande que el mismo río, pero bueno veremos lo que crece de población el arco Mediterraneo ahora con la crisis y de todas formas el problema no es la población son los regadios y su constante expansión, la falta de control de los regadios ilegales y claro necesitan cada vez más agua y el ATS se les queda corto, entonces el Ebro, y en unos años tambien entonces...

----------


## luisvalencia

si. y en grandes cantidades, los campos de golf necesitan mucha agua, los campos de citricos tambien, ahhh y las personas tambien, se me olvidaba.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> si. y en grandes cantidades, los campos de golf necesitan mucha agua, los campos de citricos tambien, ahhh y las personas tambien, se me olvidaba.


Te equivocas, los campos de citrícos necesitan mucho agua, los campos de golf necesitan mucha pero la gente necesita muy poca agua. Para que te hagas una idea las cifras son estas:
Consumo de agua en regadíos: 80%
Consumo de agua industrial: 10%
Consumo de agua de boca: 10%

----------


## Salut

Yo lo que me pregunto es para qué quieren más cítricos en valencia, con la de agricultores que se han arruinado por la sobreoferta de los mismos.

Pero bueno, ya se sabe que la avaricia rompe el saco.

----------


## Van Zant

No quedaros, solo en las palabras, quedaros en el contexo, no en la forma de hablar, claro que el trasvase no es una "tuberia" es una canal, un "peazo" de canal, claro que si: quería decir con "tuberia": estructura, lo volveremos a escribir: construimos el "canal" o los canales y los vasos ( huy embalses quiero decir) para transvasar y almacenar solo los años que sobre y mucho como estos dos ultimos.

----------


## cantarin

> No quedaros, solo en las palabras, quedaros en el contexo, no en la forma de hablar, claro que el trasvase no es una "tuberia" es una canal, un "peazo" de canal, claro que si: quería decir con "tuberia": estructura, lo volveremos a escribir: construimos el "canal" o los canales y los vasos ( huy embalses quiero decir) para transvasar y almacenar solo los años que sobre y mucho como estos dos ultimos.


Bueno, visto los hilos en los que defiendes el trasvase del ebro, en los que lo pones como una solucion para el levante, ese trasvase hablaba de 1000 hm3 anuales, algo que es a todas luces imposible. Como dice Salut si lo exprimes a la cuenca cedente consigues el máximo, pero con la experiencia del tajo hay suficiente. Dejarlo seco no es ninguna solucion.

Ahora bien, yo si pienso que habiendo la tubería o canal hecho si se podría aprovechar mejor el agua y derivarla. En eso estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero no solo del ebro, sino que en otros rios tambien se puede hacer, pero... yo tengo un nivel mínimo para poder evitar el expolio. 80% la tubería debe estar como mínimo puesto a ese nivel que es cuando en los grandes embalses se empieza a desembalsar por cuidar los peligros. Si estuvieran estas tuverías en vez de bajar rio abajo y poder producir extragos se pudiera ir por el canal a la zona donde se necesite.

Se que Salut habla del tema rentabilidad, ciertamente en asuntos asi, prima mucho los intereses económicos pero hay "empresas" necesarias que no son rentables, ¿Nos olvidamos de los trenes regionales? muchos de ellos no son rentables desde ningun punto de vista pero hay que hacerlo por que es un servicio. Los canales para aprovechar el agua van a acabar siendo necesarios poruqe los ciclos de lluvias escasean y hay que aprovechar el agua hasta la ultima gota.

Espero que el tiempo demuestre que poco a poco habrá que buscar soluciones de interconexión de cuencas y BUSCAR UN USO RACIONAL DEL AGUA CON CRECIMIENTO SOSTENIBLE.

----------


## Salut

^^ Veamos, los trenes regionales y cercanías pueden ser deficitarios siempre y cuando cumplan una función social importante (permitir una movilida sostenible a las clases menos pudientes, etc.). Pero cuando su uso pasa a ser para beneficio privado (transporte de mercancías, viajes de negocios, vacaciones...) debería eliminarse toda subvención.

Los regadíos sociales pueden ser importantes para fijar población en el mundo rural. Pero en el mundo rural, no en la costa. Y además, la cantidad de agua necesaria para regadíos sociales es muy inferior a la disponibilidad de la misma. Ergo no se necesitan trasvases subvencionados.

----------


## REC

> ^^ ¿Sabes que las crecidas periodicas son necesarias para mantener la dinámica ecológica del río?
> 
> Pero lo dicho: puedo llegar a aceptar que alguien se crea a pies juntillas ese dato, y que no le quepa en la mollera que ese supuesto "excedente" en realidad sea una situación administrativa (porque en el Ebro ETP > P, ergo todo "excedente" es por infradotación de riegos).
> 
> Lo que realmente sorprente es que se pida interconectar todas las cuencas sin saber siquiera si tienen excedentes, sin la más mínima consideración del coste y los beneficios, sin hacer un análisis del alternativas, etc.
> 
> PD: Lo de la España húmeda y la España seca es una gran estafa intelectual. La única "España húmeda" que existe es la cornisa cantábrica y la cuenca del Miño-Sil.



1- Que tiene que ver el trasvase con las crecidas periodicas?? Tu crees que ante una crecida del Ebro (1500 - 2000 m3/s a poquito que se desmadre), va a afectar algo el trasvase?

2- La ETP > P en la provincia de Zaragoza y parte de Tarragona; bien. Y la propia escorrentía del río de aguas arriba y sus afluentes pirenaicos (los afluentes más caudalosos de España con diferencia)?. El Nilo tb pasa su mayoría de tiempo con ETP>P y???????

3- La España humeda es TODO el tercio norte de la península y sabes a que cuenca pertenece casi la mitad de ese tercio norte????

4- Cuando se habla de excedencia o no del Ebro en su punto hipotético de comienzo de trasvase, hay que hablar de toda su cuenca, no del agua que hay en los monegros.

Supongo que te darán igual los datos de aforos que he puesto en otro post, seguirás diciendo que el Ebro no es excedentario y que esa tremenda sangría le secaría...........hablas de alternativas, cuales?? desaladoras ? dices que hay que considerar el coste, descartadas. Perfecionar los sistemas de riego? da igual, siempre direis que no se ha hecho, que es falso.

Por último, que es un río excedente? habría que empezar por ahí, que creo que no stá nada claro. El Ebro necesita hasta la última gota de agua por qué tiene un delta y si no se desintegra practicamente; entonces no es excedentario. Bien, el Amazonas tiene un precioso e increible estuario en su desembocadura, sería excedentario????

Defiendo a muerte y comparto la negativa del Tajo - Segura (desvestir un santo para vestir otro), pero no entiendo nada de lo que decis del Ebro.

----------


## jasg555

^^^^
Lo único que debes entender es qu el ejemplo del Tajo-Segura ha sida ya un ejemplo suficientemente esclarecedor de lo que ocurre cuando se hace un trasvase como el que planteas.

Y es lógico que se exprima la cuenca cedente, porque una obra tan costosa tanto en su construcción, como en su mantenimiento, se va a intentar rentabilizar al máximo.
Por tanto, para evitar que ocurra lo ocurrido con el ATS, lo mejor es no hacerlo, ya que va a crear un crecimiento sobre piés de barro. y cuando el T. del Ebro no pudiera mantener el macroproyecto de roturación de tierras y nuevas infraestructuras inmobiliarias, entonces estaríamos peor que antes.

Esas crecidas son necesarias, se ponga la gente como se ponga.
Un río con crecidas está vivo, sin ellas está muerto.

Invito a quien quiera a dar una vuelta por el Tajo debajo de Almoguera hasta antes de Aranjuez, se iban a impresionar.

----------


## mutolatara

Parece que la cuestión es de sensibilización frente a las consecuencias que puedan tener los trasvases frente a los beneficios potenciales de los mismos. Seguramente para muchos el hecho de que el Tajo o el propio Ebro se queden sin agua durante algunos meses del año, no dejan de ser daños colaterales asumibles frente a los beneficios que puedan aportar. Que desaparezca la fauna y la flora asociada a dichos cauces es secundario frente a los fabulosos beneficios que puedan aportar las urbanizaciones alrededor de fantásticos campos de golf. Al fin y al cabo, las nutrias no dan de comer, y cómo se puede comparar la fabulosísima huerta murciana o valenciana, frente a la  poca extensión del Delta del Ebro, qué tontería. Desde luego, es que los ecologilis no somos conscientes de que de algo hay que comer, sobre todo cuando venimos de donde venimos...

----------


## serranico

> incluso para dar de comer a las 3 palabras mágicas Castellanomanchegas, Subvención, Paga y Pensión.


Si hubiera un mínimo de moderación en este foro deberían expulsarte.

----------


## mutolatara

> Si hubiera un mínimo de moderación en este foro deberían expulsarte.


Creo que está bien que todos demos nuestra opinión, al fin y al cabo en el fondo, opiniones como esa, no sólo nos dan una idea de la catadura moral de quienes defienden los trasvases a toda costa, sino que además están ayudando a crear una conciencia nacional en Castilla la Mancha que no existía.

----------


## pama

la verdad esque no hay derecho en como Murcia se cree la dueña y señora del agua del Tajo y encima se atreve a llamar insolidarios a los castellano manchegos. Esto del trasvase lo comparo con un enfermo que ha necesitado una transfusion de sangre y un donante acepto darsela, pero poco a poco ese enfermo fue queriendo mas y mas y mas hasta que ya esta a punto de matar al donante que tan generosamente se la dio. Por eso creo que hay que estabecer  una reserva en los embalses y un caudal ecologico para el rio, y si hay que ayudar a murcia para abastecimiento humano, pues se le ayuda, pero creo que en estos momentos hay que mirar por la cuenca cedente y apoyar a los pueblos ribereños para que puedan seguir viviendo de su agricultura como siempre ha sido.

----------


## jasg555

> *El consumo de agua para campos de Golf es minimisimo, y su rentabilidad absoluta, incluso para dar de comer a las 3 palabras mágicas Castellanomanchegas, Subvención, Paga y Pensión.*





> Si hubiera un mínimo de moderación en este foro deberían expulsarte.


 No me había fijado en el comentario.
Yo no soy castellanomanchego. Y quiero pensar que los moderadores y el administrador no lo han podido leer.

*Pero si personajes como éste siguen pululando y pudiendo soltar insultos del calibre del señalado, embalses.net no merece el respeto que le tengo.*

Espero que a ese forero se le banee por vulnerar, ya varias veces las normas del foro que tanto se esgrimen.

Voy a reportarlo para que no quede duda.

----------


## Xuquer

En mi opinión se esta transgrediendo la convivencia y el buen rollo del foro, se pasa de discutir unas opiniónes a descalificar, generalizar e insultar, con alguna amenaza velada de por medio... creo que debeis de moderar vuestra actitud y ser menos viscerales a la hora de exponer vuestras ideas y si de verdad creeis que con la postura que defendeis es imposible que convenzais a vuestro interlocutor, no os enzarzeis en discusiones vanas, no vale la pena. Eso dejadlo para los politicos que son los que rob... digo,cobran por ello.
A los moderadores no nos gusta tener que ir cerrando hilos o llamando la atención, por favor echadnos un cable...poneos en nuestro lugar.  :Wink: 


gracias  :Smile:

----------


## jasg555

> En mi opinión se esta transgrediendo la convivencia y el buen rollo del foro, se pasa de discutir unas opiniónes a descalificar, generalizar e insultar, con alguna amenaza velada de por medio... creo que debeis de moderar vuestra actitud y ser menos viscerales a la hora de exponer vuestras ideas y si de verdad creeis que con la postura que defendeis es imposible que convenzais a vuestro interlocutor, no os enzarzeis en discusiones vanas, no vale la pena. Eso dejadlo para los politicos que son los que rob... digo,cobran por ello.
> A los moderadores no nos gusta tener que ir cerrando hilos o llamando la atención, por favor echadnos un cable...poneos en nuestro lugar. 
> 
> 
> gracias


 La labor de moderador es dura, y la de administrador más.

Pero en todas las cosas hay límites, y si por ésta dejais que se trasgredan clara y repetidamente las normas del foro por el mismo personaje, poco se puede argumentar después.

Aún así, dejo el tema porque se desvía la atención y los que mandais sois vosotros. No voya a ser yo el pepito grillo del foro.

----------


## Xuquer

> Si hubiera un mínimo de moderación en este foro deberían expulsarte.


Nosotros dedicimos a quien y cuando hay que expulsar o banear no hace falta que nos lo recuerdes, si tuvieseis todos un poco más de sentido común no haria falta ni nuestras intervenciones.




> No me había fijado en el comentario.
> Yo no soy castellanomanchego. Y quiero pensar que los moderadores y el administrador no lo han podido leer.
> 
> *Pero si personajes como éste siguen pululando y pudiendo soltar insultos del calibre del señalado, embalses.net no merece el respeto que le tengo.*
> 
> Espero que a ese forero se le banee por vulnerar, ya varias veces las normas del foro que tanto se esgrimen.
> 
> Voy a reportarlo para que no quede duda.



Espero que el foro te siga mereciendo el respeto requerido, al menos los que pertenecemos a él te lo exigimos.

Antes de acusar de lanzar insultos a un forero hay que parase a pensar si él los ha recibido, bien con palabras o en forma de mapa hidrológico.
No por ello le quito demérito a los post de Dawlin.
Quedais advertidos, por favor, de nuevo os pido que os modereis.

gracias.

----------


## jasg555

> Espero que el foro te siga mereciendo el respeto requerido, al menos los que pertenecemos a él te lo exigimos.
> 
> Antes de acusar de lanzar insultos a un forero hay que parase a pensar si él los ha recibido, bien con palabras o en forma de mapa hidrológico.
> No por ello le quito demérito a los post de Dawlin.
> Quedais advertidos, por favor, de nuevo os pido que os modereis.
> 
> gracias.


 No te preocupes, que por mí no va a ser.

No me deja editar el famoso mapa del plan hidrológico. Bórralo, por favor.

 Edito: ya lo he borrado.

----------


## Xuquer

> No te preocupes, que por mí no va a ser.
> 
> No me deja editar el famoso mapa del plan hidrológico. Bórralo, por favor.



A mi no me molesta, incluso me parece gracioso e ingenioso, si a alguien le molesta que lo diga.
Yo simplemente he puesto un ejemplo de lo que podría ser molesto y tal vez no nos damos cuenta.

----------


## jasg555

> A mi no me molesta, incluso me parece gracioso e ingenioso, si a alguien le molesta que lo diga.
> Yo simplemente he puesto un ejemplo de lo que podría ser molesto y tal vez no nos damos cuenta.


 Tranquilo, con esa intención se hizo, la de desdramatizar y dar un tinte de humor, que no es lo mismo que el insulto directo que se ha hecho repetidamente.


Pero, por si las moscas lo quito, no soy yo el que quiere molestar a nadie ni dar pié a determinadas cosas.

Venga, que sigan con el debate.

----------


## serranico

> Nosotros dedicimos a quien y cuando hay que expulsar o banear no hace falta que nos lo recuerdes, si tuvieseis todos un poco más de sentido común no haria falta ni nuestras intervenciones.


Evidentemente sois los moderadores los que debeis moderar.

Evidentemente si los foreros tuvieran más educación vuestra labor sería más fácil.

Evidentemente los insultos están fuera de lugar y si encima son referidos a un colectivo y de esa forma tan despectiva me parece evidente que debería sancionarse al autor.

No sé si es evidente, pero si creo que puesto que la gente es como es la única manera de parar ciertas actitudes es "moderando" a los inmoderados.

Personalmente soy mucho más lector que escritor en este foro. No he escrito ni una sola frase polémica pero he leido alguna que otra y esa que he señalado en concreto me parece fuera de sitio totalmente, me ha sentado fatal y todavía me sentaría peor que se pasara por alto.

Los moderadores sois los que decidís que clase de foro teneis.

----------


## Salut

> 1- Que tiene que ver el trasvase con las crecidas periodicas?? Tu crees que ante una crecida del Ebro (1500 - 2000 m3/s a poquito que se desmadre), va a afectar algo el trasvase?


Pues tiene bastante que ver, porque uno de los principales "argumentos" que se usan a favor del trasvase del Ebro es que "se tira agua" cuando llegan las crecidas, y que sólo controlándolas (con más embalses) ya se tendría todo el agua que se quiere trasvasar.

Frente a esto la respuesta es clara: las crecidas son necesarias para mantener la dinámica natural del río, en especial la del Delta. Y no sólo hay que mantener las que ya hay ahora mismo, sino a ser posible aumentarlas -con lo cual se reducirían los recursos disponibles en la cuenca del Ebro.





> 2- La ETP > P en la provincia de Zaragoza y parte de Tarragona; bien. Y la propia escorrentía del río de aguas arriba y sus afluentes pirenaicos (los afluentes más caudalosos de España con diferencia)?. El Nilo tb pasa su mayoría de tiempo con ETP>P y???????
> 
> 3- La España humeda es TODO el tercio norte de la península y sabes a que cuenca pertenece casi la mitad de ese tercio norte????
> 
> 4- Cuando se habla de excedencia o no del Ebro en su punto hipotético de comienzo de trasvase, hay que hablar de toda su cuenca, no del agua que hay en los monegros.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Por último, que es un río excedente? habría que empezar por ahí, que creo que no stá nada claro. El Ebro necesita hasta la última gota de agua por qué tiene un delta y si no se desintegra practicamente; entonces no es excedentario. Bien, el Amazonas tiene un precioso e increible estuario en su desembocadura, sería excedentario????


^^ Creo que la base del desacuerdo está en tu concepción, chapada a la antigua, de lo que es un "río excedente"... al considerar "excedente" toda el agua que la administración no ha querido asignar.

Mi definición de cuenca excedente:
(Precipitaciones - Demanda ambiental) > Evapotranspiración potencial

¿Por qué esta definición? Sencillamente porque significa que existe más agua de la que se podría consumir regando toda la cuenca.

En las otras cuencas que se definen falsamente como "excedentarias" el problema es eminentemente de tipo administrativo: no se han querido conceder todos los regadíos que se podrían haber concedido. Es el caso del Ebro, donde en la zona de Los Monegros llevaban años y más años demandando derechos de riego [y no se les concedía con razón, porque el Delta demanda un altísimo caudal ambiental].

¿Qué cuencas de España cumplen con la definición que he dado? Sólamente el Cantábrico y Miño-Sil. Y no "todo el tercio norte", ni aún menos "toda la mitad norte", como dice el mito.

----------


## sergi1907

> Evidentemente sois los moderadores los que debeis moderar.
> 
> Evidentemente si los foreros tuvieran más educación vuestra labor sería más fácil.
> 
> Evidentemente los insultos están fuera de lugar y si encima son referidos a un colectivo y de esa forma tan despectiva me parece evidente que debería sancionarse al autor.
> 
> No sé si es evidente, pero si creo que puesto que la gente es como es la única manera de parar ciertas actitudes es "moderando" a los inmoderados.
> 
> Personalmente soy mucho más lector que escritor en este foro. No he escrito ni una sola frase polémica pero he leido alguna que otra y esa que he señalado en concreto me parece fuera de sitio totalmente, me ha sentado fatal y todavía me sentaría peor que se pasara por alto.
> ...


Efectivamente los moderadores estamos para moderar y mantener un buen ambiente dentro del foro y lo hacemos con gusto y de forma totalmente desinteresada.
A veces por falta de tiempo no nos es posible leer todos los mensajes que se publican y puede que se nos pase alguno subido de tono, ten en cuenta que moderamos en nuestro tiempo libre. Si en tu caso ves un mensaje que no crees correcto siempre puedes reportarlo y lo revisaremos.

En el foro van más de 25000 mensajes y eso quiere decir algo.

Como moderador estoy muy orgulloso del foro que tenemos.

Un saludo

----------


## Salut

^^ Se te olvidó decir que para denunciar un mensaje ofensivo está el triangulito rojo de arriba a la derecha  :Wink:

----------


## Dawlin

Si molestó o a alguien le resultó ofensivo mi comentario, desde luego que no es mi intención en este foro. Pido perdon públicamente a las personas a las que les molestara esa frase. Desde luego las formas, y en caliente, no fueron las correctas.

Pero también tengo que decir que lo que dije es algo que pienso profundamente, además de ser algo palpable en la realidad de los muchos pueblos de la geografía rural de CM, que no solo reciben, sino que necesitan estas pagas para no desaperecer. Mi comentario iba mas por otros derroteros, como pagar esas subvenciones necesarias, si se quiere aniquilar una de las pocas reservas de materia prima que tiene este pais. Incluso en muchos de ellos no se llegan a creer que en Murcia la agricultura no esté subvencionada.

Desde luego si aquí hay alguien que se pudiera ofender con algunos comentarios, es mas bien un Murciano, ya que el linchamiento desmedido y muy en parte injusto, que sufre Murcia desde los comentarios de muchos de los foreros, se lleva la palma.


Respecto del tema sobre la definición de una cuenca excedentaría, no comparto la postura de Salut, ya que la considero excesivamente restrictiva. Suponer que las precitaciones sean superiores a la ETPr en toda la superficie de una cuenca, es en la mayoria de los casos un supuesto excesivo. Y además si ya le metemos unos requerimientos ambientales, a parte del supuesto de P>ETPr, pues pocas cuencas serían excedentarias, a pesar de ver pasar por sus rios cantidades brutales de agua directas al mar. Se puede llegar a un equilibrio.

Por cierto, va ganando la opción "A Favor".  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nodoyuna

Todas estas cosas que dices aportalas con datos, Levante ha recibido una subvenciones enormes para modernizar regadíos, pero enormes. Tambien está subvencionada el agua del trasvase con el que riegan. Así que aporta datos de que las subvenciones de ClM han sido más altas.
Materia prima? ¿llamas a los productos agrícolas, materia prima?  :Confused:  :Confused: 

Lo que necesitan los pueblos ribereños es el agua que se va para Levante para no desaparecer, eso sí.

Ah y decir que en Murcia el crecimiento de las Has de regadios es exponencial, lo mismo que la cantidad de campos de golf no es un linchamiento, el problema es que es una realidad.

----------


## serranico

> Si molestó o a alguien le resultó ofensivo mi comentario, desde luego que no es mi intención en este foro. Pido perdon públicamente a las personas a las que les molestara esa frase. Desde luego las formas, y en caliente, no fueron las correctas.
> 
> Pero también tengo que decir que lo que dije es algo que pienso profundamente, además de ser algo palpable en la realidad de los muchos pueblos de la geografía rural de CM, que no solo reciben, sino que necesitan estas pagas para no desaperecer. Mi comentario iba mas por otros derroteros, como pagar esas subvenciones necesarias, si se quiere aniquilar una de las pocas reservas de materia prima que tiene este pais. Incluso en muchos de ellos no se llegan a creer que en Murcia la agricultura no esté subvencionada.
> 
> Desde luego si aquí hay alguien que se pudiera ofender con algunos comentarios, es mas bien un Murciano, ya que el linchamiento desmedido y muy en parte injusto, que sufre Murcia desde los comentarios de muchos de los foreros, se lleva la palma.
> 
> 
> Respecto del tema sobre la definición de una cuenca excedentaría, no comparto la postura de Salut, ya que la considero excesivamente restrictiva. Suponer que las precitaciones sean superiores a la ETPr en toda la superficie de una cuenca, es en la mayoria de los casos un supuesto excesivo. Y además si ya le metemos unos requerimientos ambientales, a parte del supuesto de P>ETPr, pues pocas cuencas serían excedentarias, a pesar de ver pasar por sus rios cantidades brutales de agua directas al mar. Se puede llegar a un equilibrio.
> 
> Por cierto, va ganando la opción "A Favor".


Mucho más educado.

Ahora te pregunto:

Dime una sola subvención a igualdad de condiciones que se pueda percibir en CLM y no en Murcia.

----------


## jasg555

> Si molestó o a alguien le resultó ofensivo mi comentario, desde luego que no es mi intención en este foro. Pido perdon públicamente a las personas a las que les molestara esa frase. Desde luego las formas, y en caliente, no fueron las correctas.
> 
> Pero también tengo que decir que lo que dije es algo que pienso profundamente, además de ser algo palpable en la realidad de los muchos pueblos de la geografía rural de CM, que no solo reciben, sino que necesitan estas pagas para no desaperecer. Mi comentario iba mas por otros derroteros, como pagar esas subvenciones necesarias, si se quiere aniquilar una de las pocas reservas de materia prima que tiene este pais. Incluso en muchos de ellos no se llegan a creer que en Murcia la agricultura no esté subvencionada.
> 
> Desde luego si aquí hay alguien que se pudiera ofender con algunos comentarios, es mas bien un Murciano, ya que el linchamiento desmedido y muy en parte injusto, que sufre Murcia desde los comentarios de muchos de los foreros, se lleva la palma.
> 
> 
> Respecto del tema sobre la definición de una cuenca excedentaría, no comparto la postura de Salut, ya que la considero excesivamente restrictiva. Suponer que las precitaciones sean superiores a la ETPr en toda la superficie de una cuenca, es en la mayoria de los casos un supuesto excesivo. Y además si ya le metemos unos requerimientos ambientales, a parte del supuesto de P>ETPr, pues pocas cuencas serían excedentarias, a pesar de ver pasar por sus rios cantidades brutales de agua directas al mar. Se puede llegar a un equilibrio.
> 
> Por cierto, va ganando la opción "A Favor".


 Se puede llevar el debate por cauces sin el insulto. Yo no pido disculpas porque no he vulnerado ninguna norma, y no he contestado a nadie sin graves insultos previos a toda una población. Si no, los moderadores me habrían baneado.

Pero lo dejamos ahí.

Lo de las subvenciones, ya ha quedado demostrado que se reciben más en la zona beneficiaria del trasvase que en la cedente. Y que todos tienen derecho a las mismas. Pero es un tema que no entra dentro del debate y que salió precisamente por vuestra intervención.

 También en los diversos debates que se han ido cerrando por la misma razón, ha quedado bastante claro el tema de excedentes agrarios que hacen bajar el precio, regadíois ilegales y economía insostenible, por lo quenpoco hay que debatir sobre eso.

Los productos agrarios no son materia prima.

 Y sobre la encuesta, creo que no he votado, porque no me importa. En un foro de embalses e infrestructuras hidraúlicas, las personas que estamos en contra de la interconexión de cuencas somos una minoría, y es normal. No creo que haya ni 50 votos en total.
 Hay foros, en donde las encuestas sobre las elecciones siempre sale que Democracia nacional y España2000 van a a ser la tercera fuerza política más votada, y algunas veces salen la segunda...

De todas maneras, olvídate de subvenciones, prepotencias y rollos raros, y debatimos sobre el tema.
De otra manera, pues no.

----------


## Dawlin

> Mucho más educado.
> 
> Ahora te pregunto:
> 
> Dime una sola subvención a igualdad de condiciones que se pueda percibir en CLM y no en Murcia.



La PAC, ¿te parece poco?. En Murcia sirve para agravar los costes de las exportaciones y perder competitividad de cara al mercado europeo (acaban de entrevistar en la SER a uno de los mayores productores agrarios de la Región de Murcia, diciendo precisamente eso), y en Castilla la Mancha sirve para dar de comer a muchas bocas del mundo rural castellanomanchego.


Y como la PAC hay una serie de ayudas para frenar el despoblamiento de estas zonas, muy presentes en la vida de las gentes de estos lugares. Como no podía ser de otra forma.

Yo contra vosotros ya no se que decir, negar cosas como esta, que está en el día a día de los pueblos de CM, o que por ejemplo que el ATS no supone nada para la Región de Murcia, demuestran que debatir se puede mas bien poco.

Modernización de regadios, por supuesto, subvencionados con fondos Europeos, pues claro, ¿para que?, pues precisamente para ganar en competitividad y poder sacar suficiente dinero para pagar cosas como la PAC, que aquí es algo que se paga, no que se cobra. Como bien dice vuestro paisano, las gallinas que entran por las que salen. Querais o no, Murcia es una tierra fértil por sus condiciones climáticas, y eso se aprovecha.

¿Datos?, no tengo toda la mañana para intentar convencerte, busca las aportaciones de la agricultura Murciana a la PAC, y las subvenciones recibidas en Castilla la Mancha de dicha PAC. Tu mismo.

----------


## serranico

> La PAC, ¿te parece poco?. En Murcia sirve para agravar los costes de las exportaciones y perder competitividad de cara al mercado europeo (acaban de entrevistar en la SER a uno de los mayores productores agrarios de la Región de Murcia, diciendo precisamente eso), y en Castilla la Mancha sirve para dar de comer a muchas bocas del mundo rural castellanomanchego.
> 
> 
> Y como la PAC hay una serie de ayudas para frenar el despoblamiento de estas zonas, muy presentes en la vida de las gentes de estos lugares. Como no podía ser de otra forma.
> 
> Yo contra vosotros ya no se que decir, negar cosas como esta, que está en el día a día de los pueblos de CM, o que por ejemplo que el ATS no supone nada para la Región de Murcia, demuestran que debatir se puede mas bien poco.
> 
> Modernización de regadios, por supuesto, subvencionados con fondos Europeos, pues claro, ¿para que?, pues precisamente para ganar en competitividad y poder sacar suficiente dinero para pagar cosas como la PAC, que aquí es algo que se paga, no que se cobra. Como bien dice vuestro paisano, las gallinas que entran por las que salen. Querais o no, Murcia es una tierra fértil por sus condiciones climáticas, y eso se aprovecha.
> 
> ¿Datos?, no tengo toda la mañana para intentar convencerte, busca las aportaciones de la agricultura Murciana a la PAC, y las subvenciones recibidas en Castilla la Mancha de dicha PAC. Tu mismo.


Eso es totalmente mentira, no tienes ni idea de lo que hablas, la PAC es la políica común agraria de nada menos que la UE y por tanto a igualdad de condiciones igual se subenciona una finca en Jumilla como en Tomelloso luego lo que tu dices es falso.

Es más igual se financia en Cieza que en Milán, puesto que ambas pertenecen a la UE.

Otra cosa es que la PAC al estar muy poco modulada produce que los grandes beneficiarios sean los terratenientes frente a los pequeños agricultores. Otro fallo de la PAC es que en su mayoría no está acoplado al 100% a la producción, por lo que incluso se llega a subencionar a quien no produce. Otro tercer fallo es que se subencionan productos excedentarios.

TODOS esos fallos de la PAC igual se producen para un Madrileño como para un Parisino. La PAC puede ser muy discutible, pero no discrimina a Murcia, en todo caso favorece a aquellas zonas productoras de los productos subencionados (principalmente Francia).

Para que lo puedas entender, recientemente ha habido ayudas para el sector hostelero para que renueven sus negocios, pues bien por sentido común Baleares o Alicante habrán recibido más ayudas que Albacete o Hellín puesto que tienen menos empresas que hayan podido solicitar esas ayudas, pero eso no significa que se discrimine a Albacete o Hellín.

Tu ejemplo es tan absurdo como si el gobierno de CLM se quejara porque no recibe ayudas de pesca  :Big Grin: 

Que bien comido os tienen el coco en Murcia. 
*
Si me muestras un sólo apartado de la PAC donde diga que se subenciona algo en la UE pero no en Murcia te doy 1000 euros.*

pd. soy pobre y no podría pagarte, pero seguro que me dán alguna subención jajajaj

----------


## jasg555

Se sigue el hilo con las mismas acusaciones hacia CYLM sobre subvenciones, etc... Igualmente se sigue despreciando a esa gente.
Mienten de contínuo.

Lo único que se persigue con ello es que alguno salte con algo, se le tome como igual y se cierre el hilo, o se expulse a alguien.

Es triste, pero es así, están bien entrenados.

----------


## serranico

> Es triste, pero es así, están bien entrenados.


Yo creo que es más grave, se creen sus mentiras que es peor. En Murcia se vende que ellos son una Región riquísima, (cuando la realidad es que su modelo de crecimiento es el mismo de toda España ladrillo y encima agricultura insostenible) y que en CLM nos dedicamos a vivir de subenciones y del dinero del agua del trasvase.

----------


## serranico

Observesé lo RIQUÍSIMA que es Murcia, esa Región que mantiene a CLM a España y a Europa con su supereconomía puntera:




> Aragón, la CCAA con una mayor caída del PIB en 2009
> Europa Press el 04 de Marzo de 2010, 17:40.
> Aragón fue la Comunidad Autónoma cuyo PIB regional bruto a precios básicos experimentó un mayor retroceso en 2009, en concreto un 4,87 por ciento, cerca del de Cataluña y Castilla y León, mientras que Extremadura fue la que sufrió un menor descenso, con un 2,09 por ciento.
> 
> Según concluye la Fundación de las Cajas de Ahorros (Funcas) en su informe 'Autonomías 2009: un retroceso desigual', incluido en el último número de sus Cuadernos de Información Económica y recogido por Europa Press, en términos generales, las autonomías "más diversificadas sectorialmente" y las "que tienen una menor proporción industrial en su estructura productiva" son las que han resultado "mejor paradas" en 2009. Por ello, las mayores caídas, Cataluña y Aragón, tienen que ver con el desplome industrial y el agrario, en el caso aragonés.
> 
> Así, el resultado global de la economía española en 2009, que surge de la estimación regional, es de una contracción del 3,83 por ciento del PIB a precios básicos y del 3,68 por ciento del PIB a precios de mercado, decrecimiento que para Funcas "muestra la profunda herida, aún no cicatrizada de la crisis".
> 
> SECTORES Y REGIONES
> ...


Enlace a la noticia http://www.labolsa.com/noticias/2010...l-pib-en-2009/

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Y como la PAC hay una serie de ayudas para frenar el despoblamiento de estas zonas, muy presentes en la vida de las gentes de estos lugares. Como no podía ser de otra forma.
> 
> Yo contra vosotros ya no se que decir, negar cosas como esta, que está en el día a día de los pueblos de CM, o que por ejemplo que el ATS no supone nada para la Región de Murcia, demuestran que debatir se puede mas bien poco.
> 
> Modernización de regadios, por supuesto, subvencionados con fondos Europeos, pues claro, ¿para que?, pues precisamente para ganar en competitividad y poder sacar suficiente dinero para pagar cosas como la PAC, que aquí es algo que se paga, no que se cobra. Como bien dice vuestro paisano, las gallinas que entran por las que salen. Querais o no, Murcia es una tierra fértil por sus condiciones climáticas, y eso se aprovecha.
> 
> ¿Datos?, no tengo toda la mañana para intentar convencerte, busca las aportaciones de la agricultura Murciana a la PAC, y las subvenciones recibidas en Castilla la Mancha de dicha PAC. Tu mismo.


Claro, yo voy a ponerme a buscar datos para justificar tus disparatados argumentos, claro, es lo que voy a hacer ahora mismo. 
Claro, las subvenciones a Murcia están justificadas y no cuentan en cambio si ClM recibe algún tipo de subvención es que la rica Murcia se las paga.
Y como siempres no sabes de lo que hablas (PAC).
No creo que nadie ha dicho que el ATS no supone nada para Murcia, lo que se ha dicho es que su final no es el hundimento de Murcia como se trata de argumentar desde Levante y se han aportado datos que lo demuestran.

----------


## Salut

> Respecto del tema sobre la definición de una cuenca excedentaría, no comparto la postura de Salut, ya que la considero excesivamente restrictiva. Suponer que las precitaciones sean superiores a la ETPr en toda la superficie de una cuenca, es en la mayoria de los casos un supuesto excesivo. Y además si ya le metemos unos requerimientos ambientales, a parte del supuesto de P>ETPr, pues pocas cuencas serían excedentarias, a pesar de ver pasar por sus rios cantidades brutales de agua directas al mar. Se puede llegar a un equilibrio.


¿Y qué tiene que ver que los ríos lleven agua al mar?

Tampoco entiendo por qué dices que mi postura es "excesivamente restrictiva". ¿Restrictiva para qué?

Creo que la base de todo es que nos seguimos creyendo la milonga de que "sólo se deben trasvasar aguas excedentes", y que por lo tanto para justificar trasvases tenemos que inventarnos definiciones de "excedente" un tanto sui generis.

Como ya he repetido por activa y por pasiva en otros hilos, los trasvases deben contemplarse única y exclusivamente como una transacción económica: toda el agua que no sea demandada para medio ambiente y usos sociales se vende al mejor postor, y puntopelota.

Desde luego, lo que no puede ni debe hacerse, es justificar presuntos déficits o excedentes *a una mala gestión administrativa*.



EDIT: Respecto a si los alimentos son o no materia prima, decir que son considerados tomo tales en los mercados financieros. De todas formas es una discusión irrelevante, a efectos hídricos y económicos. La cuestión es que hay una brutal crisis de sobreproducción en el campo.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> EDIT: Respecto a si los alimentos son o no materia prima, decir que son considerados tomo tales en los mercados financieros. De todas formas es una discusión irrelevante, a efectos hídricos y económicos. La cuestión es que hay una brutal crisis de sobreproducción en el campo.


Yo no soy nigún experto en commodities agrarios pero mi idea es que son muy pocos los productos alimenticios tratados como tales en los mercados financieros: grano, café, cacao, azucar y poco más. Tienen que ser productos muy uniformes en el mundo para ser tratados como tales.
Perdón por el off topic, es verdad que es irrelevante para la discusión.

----------


## Salut

[OFFTOPIC] El volumen y la homogeneidad del producto son condiciones para que sea negociado en mercados organizados (bolsas), pero no afecta a su naturaleza.

P. ej. en mi sector se negocia en el Chicago Mercantile Exchange la madera estructural, o para la madera de trituración... pero no hay ninguna bolsa para la madera noble. Y no por ello deja de ser una materia prima, verdad?  :Wink: [/OFFTOPIC]

El agua también produce electricidad (otra materia prima), paisaje (activo fundamental en un país turístico), etc.  :Smile:

----------


## Dawlin

> Tampoco entiendo por qué dices que mi postura es "excesivamente restrictiva". ¿Restrictiva para qué?
> 
> Toda el agua que no sea demandada para medio ambiente y usos sociales se vende al mejor postor, y puntopelota.



Entiendo que es restrictiva porque limpias de un plumazo la influencia de la escorrentía superficial y subterranea en los excedentes de una cuenca, que para mi son al fin y al cabo quienes fundamentan el concepto de excedentario. 

Tu supuesto establece que se tenga que superar el balance precipitación-evapotranspiración real de una cuenca, antes de poder trasvasar agua, y puede darse el caso de una cuenca que tenga excedentes de agua y no cubra la franja total de la ETPr, pues su cobertura vegetal no ha sido capaz de fijar la precipitación por una mala distribución (tanto espacial como temporal) de lluvias, por ejemplo.

La precipitación se distribuye una vez en el suelo a grandes rasgos en, escorrentía superficial, inflitración "profunda" (acuiferos y escorrentía subterranea) y el volumen fijado en las capas altas del suelo que aprovecha la cobertura vegetal. Los dos primeros pueden ser susceptibles de trasvase, sin que necesariamente se tengan que cubrir las necesidades de ETPr de toda la cuenca.

No se si me explico bien.

----------


## Salut

> Tu supuesto establece que se tenga que superar el balance precipitación-evapotranspiración real de una cuenca, antes de poder trasvasar agua.


Creo que he dicho bien claramente que vincular la trasvasabilidad a la existencia de "excedentes" me parece la mayor g*l*p*ll*z parida por los hidrólogos de este país.

Los trasvases son una transacción económica pura y dura.

Pero soy flexible en las definiciones -pero no en los hechos-, y si para salvar la idea de "trasvasar sólo aguas excedentes" tenemos que definir "excedente" de otra manera, pues te doy otra.

Cuenca excedente es:
(Aportaciones en régimen natural + Retornos urbanos y agrícolas) > (Demanda ambiental + Demanda urbana no turística + Demandas sociales)

En cuyo caso prácticamente todas las cuencas españolas son excedentes -entre ellas la del Segura-. 

*Una vez más se desmonta el mito de la españa húmeda y la españa seca.* Sólo algunas cuencas minúsculas tendrían problemas.

----------


## Dawlin

Me refiero no solo a excedentes de escorrentía superficial, sino también escorrentía subterranea que genera los caudales estacionarios, y no son aprovechados directamente por las matas. Y pueden ser perfectamente mayores que un caudal ecológico, y ser susceptibles de trasvase, y mientras la cuenca puede no cubrir sus necesidades de ETPr perfectamente.

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en lo de que un trasvase se debe fundamentar en excedentes estacionarios y por "subasta pública" como dices.

La cuenca del segura no es excedentaria, tienes que meter en el consumo los usos agricolas del agua, y no tiene un balance con excesos precisamente. Y aún así el gran debate que existiría vendría a la hora de estimar el caudal de demanda ambiental, ya que las posiciones en ese tema están infinitamente distanciadas.

----------


## Salut

Una de dos... o no estas entendiendo nada de lo que digo, o te estás haciendo el sueco.

La *base* de lo que digo es, precisamente, que *no vale una metida de pata administrativa para justificar presuntos déficits o superavits*.

La potencial cuenca cedente no tiene ninguna culpa de que unos impresentables hayan asignado más derechos de riego de los que le corresponden. Y los habitantes de dicha cuenca cedente tampoco no tienen ninguna culpa si la incompetencia de la Administración ha llevado a no repartir el 100% de los posibles derechos de riego.

En las dos posibles definiciones de "cuenca excedentaria" se encuentra esta idea.

En la primera, (P > ETP + demanda ambiental) porque si se cumple esta condición te sobrará agua incluso poniendo en regadío el 100% de la superficie de la cuenca.

En la segunda, (APrn + Retornos > Demanda ambiental, urbana no turística y sociales), porque implica que todas las demandas imprescindibles estan cubiertas, y que el resto se puede asignar por subasta con fines comerciales: sea a regadíos comerciales en la propia cuenca, sea para trasvasarlas.

Lo que no puede ser bajo ningún concepto es que la corrupción o las malas prácticas administrativas para beneficio privado creen derecho. *Bajo ningún concepto*.


PD: En APrn se incluyen tanto los recursos superficiales como los subterráneos.

EDIT: Bajo la primera definición, el Ebro no sería excedentario. Bajo la segunda, el Segura no sería deficitario. Y el hacer o no un trasvase debe responder a criterios puramente economicistas, siempre que se cumplan a rajatabla los criterios medioambientales (caudales mínimos y máximos, etc.).

Vease el criterio general para trasvases.

----------

